# Congratulations



## Linduca

I want to congratulate 8th grade students on being recognized for their accomplishments. Felicitare would do it, but I would like to, perhaps, make it more "connective"... How wonderful, be proud... something perhaps along those lines This will be going in a written program.   Job well done,,, we appreciate you, etc...

Va multumesc!


----------



## Reef Archer

Felicitări pentru rezultatele deosebite = Congrats for the good results („deosebite” implies _great results_)

If you plan on attaching a diploma to your project, you could add a motivational/inspirational quote or something.
I guess it depends on how personal you would like to make it.


----------



## Linduca

Right now, I am thinking of just saying "Va doresc numai  bine"    
in the ad...  ?


----------



## Reef Archer

„Wish you the best?” Uhm, I don't know - it doesn't sound like the most common line when it comes to graduating, but it could be just me


----------



## Linduca

Oh, sorry to have misled you.  they are not graduating.. they are just being recognized for their achievements..


----------



## farscape

Still, "I wish you well" doesn't sound like recognising somebody's results. RA's sugestion or even "Felicitări pentru rezultatele obţinute" (Congrats for your achievement) should work better- I think 

Later,


----------



## Linduca

thank you!


----------

